# Beaver board



## Gtwxyz (Dec 23, 2011)

Does anyone know how to make a beaver board


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Google Fur Harvesters auction Or nafa (North American Fur Auctions)
One of them sent me a pattern,or you might be able to buy/order a pattern from a trapping supply business


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

I use plywood 7/16" 4'x8' and I get three boards out of one sheet.I cut the plywood to size and trace the pattern from the free beaver patterns they give away at the Evert convention.I also screw a 3/4"x1"x width of board on top and bottom ends to help stop warping and i use a fence staple for hanging.Ray


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

trapperray said:


> I use plywood 7/16" 4'x8' and I get three boards out of one sheet.I cut the plywood to size and trace the pattern from the free beaver patterns they give away at the Evert convention.I also screw a 3/4"x1"x width of board on top and bottom ends to help stop warping and i use a fence staple for hanging.Ray


I will post a pic soon of my beaver boards.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

This is a very good supply house near Alpena

www.fntpost.com/Categories/Fur+Handling/Stretching+Drying+Finishing/Beaver+Hoops+Patterns/



Also check out J&M Furs corner of M-15 and Dodge Rd Otisville 810-6316442 Local country Fur buyer and trapping supply store with competitive prices.Good honest people that will help you and give good advice.


----------

